# Xeno G42 XM-L (1x18650/2xCR123A) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Oct 15, 2011)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *







The new G42 XM-L is the latest high-output "thrower" light from Xeno. Having earned a lot of kudos for their 1xAA E03 offering, how does this higher-end light compare? Let's find out … 

*Manufacturer's Specifications:*

LED: Cree XM-L @ 2A (High)
LED Options:
1) XM-L 1B U2 Cool White 5000-8300K, Max Output 605 lumens, 22,800 lux @1m
2) XM-L 4C T5 Neutral White 3700-5000K, Max Output 535 lumens 
3) XM-L 7B T4 Warm White 2600-3700K, Max Output 510 lumens
Mil-spec Type III Hard-Anodized Gun Gray
Large, deep highly polished aluminum reflector
Powered by 1×18650, 1×17670 or 2x CR123 (no RCR123/16340)
Linear LED driver, No PWM
3-Stage driver: High, Medium, Low
Double Gold plated springs (Shock proof)
Tactical Forward clicky switch with silver plated contacts
Brass LED heatsink / driver housing
Built in pocket / bag clip
Multiple Lanyard attachment options
Size: 6.3″ (160mm) 1.8″ (46.5mm bezel)
Weight: 9oz (256g, w/o battery)
Crush test: Survived being driven over by a 1.7 Ton SUV
Waterproof test: Survived 10M pressure test
Anti-roll design
This light can tail stand
Glow ring around the reflector and lens
Silicon rubber glow clicky switch boot
Includes: Xeno Lanyard made from 550 paracord, Nylon Wrist lanyard, Spare rubber O-rings, Spare forward clicky switch, Packed in a Gift box
MSRP: ~$93






Packaging is fairly basic (I wouldn't really call this a gift box ), but the number of accessories are reasonable. Along with light (with lanyard ring and sturdy clip attached), you get an extended-length paracord lanyard, simple nylon lanyard, extra o-rings, extra switch and manual. 








From left to right: Redilast Protected 18650; Xeno G42, Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo; Lumintop TD15X, P16X; 4Sevens X7; ArmyTek Predator 

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Xeno G42:* Weight: 224.3g, Length 161mm, Width (bezel) 46.6mm
*4Sevens X7*: Weight 146.9g, Length: 151.5mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*Scorpion V2 with Turbo Head*: Weight: 188.3g, Length: 171mm, Width: 41.0 (bezel), 37.0mm (tailcap grip ring)
*TD-15X*: Weight 150.3g (no batteries), Length 147.3mm, Width: 37.8mm (bezel)

The overall weight and dimensions of the G42 are typically slightly larger than most "thrower" class XM-L lights. I would expect above-average throw, given the size of the reflector.

The G42 has a very distinctive design, with a more rakish appearance than most lights.






Let start with overall build – the G42 has a lot of raised concentric rings around the body of the light (presumably to help with grip). There is a built-in clip that seems quite sturdy and high quality. It is apparently removable, but you have to completely disassemble the light to do it (i.e. remove the pill, etc.), which is not recommended.

Light has excellent quality anodizing, in a dark grey finish that is very reminiscent of recent Sunwayman and JetBeam lights. There are two bands of knurling, one around the bezel and one around the tailcap. Both are fairly aggressive. I would say that grip is definitely good with this light!

Light features stainless steel bezel and tailcap rings (flat on the bezel, scalloped on the tailcap).

Some distinctive features for lanyard attachment:














The G42 has a LOT of places to attach a lanyard, both on the removable ring, and built-in to the body/tailcap housing. 














The G42 also has a lot of labels, although most of these are fairly inconspicuous, as you can see above.










Fairly traditional tailcap switch (forward clicky), in a solid tailcap end piece. Note the square-cut screw threads, fully anodized for tailcap lock-out. :thumbsup: 

There is also a spring in the head, allowing you to use the newer high-capacity flat-top 18650 cells. All my flat-top 18650 cells worked fine in the light. 

*User Interface*

The G42 uses a forward tailcap clicky - press and release for momentary on, click for locked on. 

Mode switching is controlled by rapidly flashing the tailcap when the light if off. Sequence is Hi - Med – Lo, in repeating sequence. Just press further for locked-on activation once you find the mode you want. 

For a more detailed examination of the build and user interface, please see my video overview: :wave:



Video was recorded in 480p, but YouTube defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the 360p icon in the lower right-hand corner, and select the higher 480p option, or even run full-screen.

*No PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level. Either they are using a frequency that is too high for me to detect, or the light is actually current-controlled as claimed. 

There are no strobe/SOS modes on the G42.

*Beamshots:*










The new G42 uses a Cree XM-L emitter, well centered on my sample. My sample came with the Cool White version of the XM-L, but Neutral White and Warm White are also available. Reflector is smooth and deep, likely to produce good throw. 

And now the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on max output, on 1x18650. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 

























































The G42 definitely has good throw for this class light, as expected for such a large and deep reflector. There is a definite wide corona around the hotspot, which shows some minor tint-shifting. 

*UPDATE Nov 15, 2011:* And now for the outdoor shots.  These beamshots were done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground).















_Sorry, the PA40 should say 4x, not 8x._

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*











Even though the G42 is not driven as hard as some of my other recent XM-L lights, throw on 1x18650 is top-of-the-class. It even manages to slightly out-throw the Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo (although the difference is negligible).

The Xeno manual report ANSI FL-1 values for this emitter as 605 lumens max output and 22,8000 lux @1m (300m beam distance). Although I would estimate my sample is a little lower in output, the throw doesn't seem far off.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*











The G42 is fully regulated on both 1x18650 and 2xCR123A (note 2xRCR not supported, which may have something to do with it). Runtime is reasonable, and consistent with Xeno reported specs on a 2600mAh battery.

*Potential Issues*

Light cannot signal in momentary mode, as flashing the forward clicky from Off advances through the output modes.

2xRCR (16340) Li-ion is not supported.

No holster is supplied.

*Preliminary Observations*

The G42 is an impressive-looking light – I don't think I've seen anything with quite this much ridge detail and extra styling. oo:

Build is substantial and high quality, with a lot of nice touches. You can see careful attention to detail has gone into the light, although I do consider it a bit over-built on some of the design elements (i.e. there are a lot ridges, rings and lanyard attachment points). While external styling is in the eye of the beholder,  there is no doubt that this is a solid light – the significant mass suggests excellent heatsinking, and grip is obviously good. 

Aside from the build elements, the really distinctive feature of the light is the reflector – it has the best throwing beam I've seen for an 18650-class XM-L-based light. :thumbsup: One feature of Xeno I really like is the availability of multiple tint bins (in this case Cool White U2, but Neutral White T5 and Warm White T4 are also available).

Max output is quite reasonable for the class, and runtime performance (fully-regulated pattern) is perfectly acceptable. Interface is straight-forward and easy to use. Mode spacing makes sense to me, with a fairly bright Med mode (i.e., really a battery-saving Med-Hi mode), and a relatively low Lo mode for extremely long-lasting runtime. There are no blinky SOS/strobe modes with the G42.

There are certainly smaller, more floody-style, 18650-based XM-L lights out there. But if you are in the market for throw, the G42 certainly warrants your consideration. :wave:

----

Xeno G42 provided by TacticalHID.com for review.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 15, 2011)

Another great review Selfbuilt, thx!! After reviewing it's smaller bro, I was really interested to see how well the G42 would do with the larger head and indeed, it's quite good and reasonably compact as well. That's a good point you mentioned that it's driven rather conservatively (as with most Xeno lights I believe), which leads one to wonder how the performance would be like if Xeno ever decided to release an enthusiast version driven a bit harder. :devil:


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 15, 2011)

turboBB said:


> That's a good point you mentioned that it's driven rather conservatively (as with most Xeno lights I believe), which leads one to wonder how the performance would be like if Xeno ever decided to release an enthusiast version driven a bit harder. :devil:


Thanks. It is actually driven to a reasonably high level, in keeping with lights like the Lumintop TD15X, Skilhunt Defier X1, etc. (and higher than the 4Sevens X7, Lumintop P16X, etc.). It is just not driven to the same level as the recent high-output lights, like the Scorpion V2, Spark SL6 and Zebralight SC600 (i.e. 2.5A).

One could imagine it would be quite a barn-burner at 2.5A. :devil: Given the hefty weight, I imagine the heatsinking would do fairly well.


----------



## yowzer (Oct 15, 2011)

The proportions remind me of a Surefire L5, just with a lot more milling done on it. And not only a NW option, but WW! I'm a bit in lust.

Using a forward clicky to cycle through modes is something I'm getting tired of, though. It makes rapid bursts of momentary on use a serious pain.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Selfbuilt, always love your reviews. Especially now the YouTube vids. 
Question: I don't see how to subscribe to your YouTube channel from an iPad in the Youtube app, any suggestions?


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank You for the review. Were there any ANSI ratings ? I was wondering about their distance rating.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your excellent review as always. Selfbuilt! :thumbsup:

I like the flat regulation runtime graph, the availability of 3 tint bins, and very good quality(sturdy) body.

Do you think G42 v2 use a current controled circuit?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 15, 2011)

yowzer said:


> Using a forward clicky to cycle through modes is something I'm getting tired of, though. It makes rapid bursts of momentary on use a serious pain.


A good point, just added the inability to signal with the light to the potential limitations section.



Enzo said:


> Thanks Selfbuilt, always love your reviews. Especially now the YouTube vids.
> Question: I don't see how to subscribe to your YouTube channel from an iPad in the Youtube app, any suggestions?


Haven't tried it on an iPad, but my Android-phone YouTube app requires you to click on the link to the user first (i.e. there is a "by cpfselfbuilt" button under the vid). If you click on it, it brings up my channel, and there is a subscribe option on the top right-hand corner.

If you can't find it on the iPad YouTube app, you could always go through Safari and subscibe the regular way. When you re-enter the YouTube app, you should be able to access your subscriptions fairly easily. Good luck!



Lou Minescence said:


> Thank You for the review. Were there any ANSI ratings ? I was wondering about their distance rating.


Yes, just the throw/beam distance values from the manual to the review. The manual's lumen estimates are apparently ANSI FL-1.

As you will see, my throw measurement is pretty close to the reported 22,800 lux @1m (300m beam distance).



candle lamp said:


> I like the flat regulation runtime graph, the availability of 3 tint bins, and very good quality(sturdy) body.
> Do you think G42 v2 use a current controled circuit?


That would be my guess, as I don't detect any signs of PWM.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 16, 2011)

Great review, as usual. This looks like an impressive light. Did you notice the beam being particularly narrow? It appears that way in the first set of white wall beamshots.


----------



## Nytern (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great review! Took a chance and ordered the NW v2 (got it for $85 shipped) before you posted this review and you definitely put my mind at ease now 

I was planning on powering my light with surefire cr123a's, but seeing how this affects runtime makes me reconsider.. Is it worth it to buy a charger and some 18650's? Must admit, I've got a healthy fear of charging lithiums in general


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 16, 2011)

LED_Thrift said:


> Great review, as usual. This looks like an impressive light. Did you notice the beam being particularly narrow? It appears that way in the first set of white wall beamshots.


I hadn't really noticed it in practice, but it does show up on the white-wall beamshots (i.e. a narrower spillbeam than typical). Looking down the bezel of the light, this doesn't surprise me - the reflector is quite deep given it's overall width, with a fairly steep angle. That usually results in a narrow spillbeam width.



Nytern said:


> I was planning on powering my light with surefire cr123a's, but seeing how this affects runtime makes me reconsider.. Is it worth it to buy a charger and some 18650's? Must admit, I've got a healthy fear of charging lithiums in general


A healthy fear is a good thing.  I recommend everyone read up on Li-ions (a number of good resources on the battery forum here), stick with reputable cells (AW and Redilast are my preferred choices) and a good charger (aka the Pila charger). The Xtar WP2-II charger seems pretty decent in my testing, as a more budget choice.


----------



## Chidwack (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for this review. I have been waiting for a review of this light for a while. Have you had a chance to go outside with this light? If so, just how good is the throw and what other light does it compare to if you don't mind? I have a Jetbeam BC40 which is a pretty good throw light but I would like a good throw light that uses only one 18650 battery. Do you know how well this G42 will do as far as throw compared to the Jetbeam? Also, I'm assuming that I would get more throw from a G42 with the older R5. In your opinion would it be enough difference to make up for the extra lumens of the XM-L? Sorry to be such a pain but I live out in the sticks where there is lots of wide open range and throw is important to me. Thanks again for your review and all your reviews.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 18, 2011)

Chidwack said:


> I have a Jetbeam BC40 which is a pretty good throw light but I would like a good throw light that uses only one 18650 battery. Do you know how well this G42 will do as far as throw compared to the Jetbeam? Also, I'm assuming that I would get more throw from a G42 with the older R5. In your opinion would it be enough difference to make up for the extra lumens of the XM-L? Sorry to be such a pain but I live out in the sticks where there is lots of wide open range and throw is important to me. Thanks again for your review and all your reviews.


The BC40 is not as tightly focused for throw, but the output is higher, so effectively they throw about the same max distance (i.e. just the beam pattern is different, with a wider hotspot and brighter spill on the BC40). I plan to do outdoor beamshots soon, so you will be able to directly compare.

I haven't tested the XP-G version of the G42, but I doubt it throws much further - again, due to the lower overall output, peak throw is probably pretty comparable (just with a lot less less spill and tighter hotspot on the XP-G).

Basically, we are getting to the point where heavily-driven XM-L lights are matching or slightly out-throwing the earlier generation of XP-G lights. This is due to the much higher output compensating for the reduced focus (due to the larger die size of the XM-L). If you really want more throw than the BC40, I think you will need to get to a more focused 2x18650 light (e.g. Thrunite Catapult, Eagletac M3C4, Olight SR51, or the new Sunwayman T40CS that I will be reviewing soon). 

But keep in mind that even doubling the lux @1m from ~20K (BC40) to ~40K (most of the others mentioned above) means only a ~40% increase in beam distance (since intensity decays by an inverse square law for a point-source equivalent of light). So those throwier lights will only "throw" ~40% further.


----------



## Chidwack (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Selfbuilt. This is helping me a lot. 

From your testing, have you found any single 18650 lights that have better throw than the G42?

Also, how would you rate the Olight M3X Triton in the batch of two 18650 lights that you mentioned? Thanks again.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 18, 2011)

Chidwack said:


> From your testing, have you found any single 18650 lights that have better throw than the G42?
> Also, how would you rate the Olight M3X Triton in the batch of two 18650 lights that you mentioned? Thanks again.


For pure throw, there are a couple of aspheric options that that will give you >40K lux @1m on 1x18650 (e.g. Tiablo A9). 

With a reflector, there are few older lights that use a XR-E R2 that can do ~30-35K lux @1m (Dereelight DBS V2 and Tiablo A10-G in my testing). But pretty much all the XP-G R5 lights I've tested top out around ~20k [email protected], the same as the best throwing XM-L lights like the G42 and Thrunite Scorpion V2.

Haven't tested the M3X, but I would expect it throws well for the class. The M31 was a good thrower for a SST-50 (but I believe the M3X may not be driven quite as hard). For comparison of recent lights, you can see recent summary tables for 1x18650 and 2x18650 in my JetBeam RRT-21/15 review here.


----------



## light36 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Super review as always , thanks for the effort and the long hours that you put into producing such excellent reviews . Tops :thumbsup:*


----------



## alessior100 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reviews. Excellent!
Where can I buy this torch? I do not find any shop, possibly in Europe. thanks


----------



## Chidwack (Oct 19, 2011)

You can get it here. http://tacticalhid.info/g42

If you want the XM-L version just let him know.
He hasn't updated his web page yet.


----------



## nitric (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for the excellent and informative review. The package has arrived in malaysia but dealer is waiting for the delivery. Can't wait for it to reach my hand...


----------



## kreisler (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks for the excellent review!
my next purchase will be one of the XENO D-series .. either the G5 (looks nice) or the G10 (looks strange). I dont like the looks of the G42 (looks too strange), and i certainly dont need a thrower.

it is possible to order the flashlight with an OP reflector installed via special order (email to the manufacturer). The only disadvantage i see with the XENO's is their weight. they are kind of heavy .. on the other hand that's the price for *reliability*!! :huh:


----------



## tobrien (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope it's okay to throw in my two cents on this light (I know you're a renowned light reviewer on here), but I've had this light for almost a month now and it's SUPERB. Xeno is really making some great stuff. I already had two E03s (Cool White) and I was very impressed by those so I figured the G42 would be like those on steroids and I wasn't wrong. this G42 (XM-L is what I have) really is a fantastic light. 

the lanyard is a good, not-too-long, not-too-short length, which I was surprised by because I was expecting, based on the manufacturer's site photos that it'd be way too long, but it's the perfect length (for me at least).

I thought it was kind of funny, however, that XENOLED.COM is on every single part of the light, but I interpret that as them taking pride in their work. 



Chidwack said:


> You can get it here. http://tacticalhid.info/g42
> 
> If you want the XM-L version just let him know.
> He hasn't updated his web page yet.



I did this, too, from TacticalHID. the guy runs a good business.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 15, 2011)

And now for the outdoor shots.  These beamshots were done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground).
















_Sorry, the PA40 should say 4x, not 8x._


----------



## Chidwack (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Selfbuilt. That Xeno G42 looks impressive up against the Jetbeam BC40 considering the BC40 uses two 18650 batteries.


----------



## Pat-inCO (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

 selfbuilt, you are a baaaaaaaad influence! 

I read your review on the Zebralight SC600, and got one of those (slight regret, but only for the complex setup).

Read your review on the Xeno E03, and now have "more than one" of those. EXCELLENT EDC light.

Now I read your review on the G42 and have just received mine. First blush, another excellent light.
Verrrrry pleased with the simplicity of function, throw, fit and finish. As I said, another EXCELLENT light.

HEY! Cut it out! 

As a P.S. I also got one of the Xeno F7, which morphed into "more than one".

Excellent line of products. :thumbsup:

Thanks for your reviews!


----------



## nitric (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

i bought two g42 cool white ver2 (one for my friend). pretty tough and very high quality finish. very impressive with just 1x18650 and the throw is pretty good. my friend is also very much impressed with this light.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

does anyone know if I'll see greater output with an IMR 18650 on my G42 XM-L than a protected 2900 mAh Redilast will?

Specifically, I was looking at buying a couple of *AW* IMRs at 3.7, 1600 mAh


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*



tobrien said:


> does anyone know if I'll see greater output with an IMR 18650 on my G42 XM-L than a protected 2900 mAh Redilast will?


No, there will be difference - output is based is based on the input voltage source. Runtime will be a lot less on the IMR cells, due to the lower energy density. Also, there is no need to use IMR in this light (i.e. drive current doesn't require IMR, so regular Li-ion is fine). You are much better off sticking with protected Li-ions in this light, since it doesn't have a built-in low voltage circuit cut-off.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*



selfbuilt said:


> No, there will be difference - output is based is based on the input voltage source. Runtime will be a lot less on the IMR cells, due to the lower energy density. Also, there is no need to use IMR in this light (i.e. drive current doesn't require IMR, so regular Li-ion is fine). You are much better off sticking with protected Li-ions in this light, since it doesn't have a built-in low voltage circuit cut-off.


gotcha, thanks a lot for the response. 

I'll skip out on buying some IMRs then. you do the best reviews, by the way.


----------



## iron potato (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

Quick question, which one throw better ?

On my list were :-
SWM T20CS - Side switch & low battery indicator a nice touch
Xeno G42v2 - Liking the tint of T5
Klarus XT11 - Fast access to strobe

I can't decide which one to pick, any feedback is welcome guys


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*



iron potato said:


> Quick question, which one throw better ?


For equivalent output, emitter, and battery source, throw really comes down to the size and shape of the reflector (i.e., a bigger reflector is needed for more throw).

I suspect the G42 would be the best thrower of the ones you've listed. I will be testing the XT11, but am sure it will not throw as far (i.e., head is a lot smaller). The T20CS claims to throw almost as far as what I measured for the G42, but I suspect that's likely a slight exaggeration, given the size of the T20CS head. You would need to see one tested under the same conditions as the G42 to know for sure. That said, I imagine you would find the T20CS throws a very decent amount, and even the XT11 may meet your needs.


----------



## iron potato (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

Thanks selfbuilt, guess I'll be waiting for your superb review, on Klarus XT11, then only decides which one to get  but... after powered up Xeno E03 T5 today, I liking the tint, guess now I'm a bit leaning over G42v2 now :devil:


----------



## iron potato (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

Got the G42's cousin, F42v2 XM-L T5 in the mail today, switch on side by side with TK35, found out the hot spot is much concentrated than TK35, really liking Xeno's XM-L T5 4C color bin, its a keeper for me :thumbsup:


----------



## StefMug (Jul 6, 2012)

hy there, 
i just bought this beautiful light. and i love it. 
before i got the Klarus XT11, good allrounder, but i like the Xeno more because of the great throw!

i took a look in the manual, there seems to be a hidden-menu:
"Hidden: 3-stage functional variable Output: Strobe (3,5 hrs @ high level), Locator Beam (14 hrs @ low level), SOS (7hrs @ low level)"

I just wonder how to get in the hidden menu, does anybody know??

greets 
stefmug


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 6, 2012)

StefMug said:


> i took a look in the manual, there seems to be a hidden-menu:
> "Hidden: 3-stage functional variable Output: Strobe (3,5 hrs @ high level), Locator Beam (14 hrs @ low level), SOS (7hrs @ low level)"


Hmm, they must have changed the circuit - my original sample (and manual) have no evidence of hidden modes. It's probably accessed through a series of rapid flashes, but I have no direct info.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 8, 2012)

StefMug said:


> hy there,
> i just bought this beautiful light. and i love it.
> before i got the Klarus XT11, good allrounder, but i like the Xeno more because of the great throw!
> 
> ...



Xeno just added the hidden mode functionality to all of their models. To access the hidden modes simply press the switch 3 times rapidly within 1 second, and it will activate the hidden mode group. To get out of the hidden modes and back to the normal modes you need to shut the light off, wait 2-3 seconds then turn it back on and it defaults to the main H-M-L mode group.


----------



## nitric (Jul 8, 2012)

The G42 is a real solid light. However, i have to send both my friend's and mine back to the dealer for warranty claims. Somehow, the light output fluctuated, flickered and the turbo mode was not as bright as before.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 14, 2012)

nitric said:


> The G42 is a real solid light. However, i have to send both my friend's and mine back to the dealer for warranty claims. Somehow, the light output fluctuated, flickered and the turbo mode was not as bright as before.



Amazing, out of all the ones I've sold, I've had zero issues with the G42's!


----------



## CamoNinja (Jul 14, 2012)

I can not wait to get this ligbt.


----------



## craig-o (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, new here, but have been reading Selfbuilt's reviews for some time now. Saw a G42 in a local store (Cape Town) and after seeing this review decided to get the T5 "neutral white". Then had to get the U2, just to compare. 

U2 version is great for impressing friends, but on a cold night the beam profile is so bright you can't see past 100meters. Spill is also too white to see much in the distance.
T5 version is the way to go for throwing in outdoors

There is no hidden mode on my models, but don't need it on this type of light.

Just to add if anyone is looking into this light; the mode selection and lack of memory make it specific to its function - THROW. Turning on 610 lumens inside a tent or in the house will result in a lot of eye pain. Xeno's E-Series is better suited with low on the first click.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 20, 2012)

craig-o said:


> Hi, new here, but have been reading Selfbuilt's reviews for some time now. Saw a G42 in a local store (Cape Town) and after seeing this review decided to get the T5 "neutral white". Then had to get the U2, just to compare.


:welcome:


----------



## Al_D (Aug 28, 2012)

I came across a local distributor for Xeno (a pretty rare thing where I now that I live north of the border in Canadiana) and I thought I'd look into it.

Thank you, Selfbuilt, for all your great reviews!


----------



## npomokoji (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for so great review, I bought f42 t5 nw and very happy with it. It's amazing outdoors really recomend it who looking for thrower, just pick up one and try.


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 23, 2012)

nitric said:


> The G42 is a real solid light. However, i have to send both my friend's and mine back to the dealer for warranty claims. Somehow, the light output fluctuated, flickered and the turbo mode was not as bright as before.



I recently suffered from this problem too. I cleaned deep in the tailcap and the problem went away.


----------



## keeperofdakeys (Dec 25, 2012)

So I was wondering if there were any major differences between the F42 and G42, all I can find is that the G42 has some more lumens (560 vs 605, both seem to be driven to the same power levels, so probably because of the different emitter bins) and the price (the G42 is significantly more expensive).


----------



## tobrien (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

of all the lights I've owned, my old G42 I used to have had some of the best machining i've ever felt in my hand. they pay such good attention to detail on those


----------



## tatasal (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*



tobrien said:


> of all the lights I've owned, my old G42 I used to have had some of the best machining i've ever felt in my hand. they pay such good attention to detail on those



+1


----------



## keeperofdakeys (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

I pulled the trigger on the G42, in the postage at the moment.


----------



## tatasal (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

The first light I bought because of its looks alone was the Klarus XT11. The second was the Xeno G42V2. I was not disappointed with both, (looks and performance) but the Xeno's over-all finish is a lot much better than all the lights I owned from major manufacturers.


----------



## nitric (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Xeno G42 XM-L*

forgot to update:

i received both g42 v2 from the local dealer months ago. Xeno sent switches and the local dealer replaced them for me. The dealer even gave us 1 xtra switch for each g42. G42 is really a solid light and throws real far. perhaps closer to my m3c4 xml.


----------



## Al_D (Jan 4, 2013)

keeperofdakeys said:


> So I was wondering if there were any major differences between the F42 and G42, all I can find is that the G42 has some more lumens (560 vs 605, both seem to be driven to the same power levels, so probably because of the different emitter bins) and the price (the G42 is significantly more expensive).



Yes, emitter bin/tint offerings differ. The drivers are exactly the same. Internals are the same (some dimensional differences, tailcap).
Other than slight cosmetic differences, the heads are the same (G42 is diamond knurled at shoulder, F42 is vertical knurled at bezel-- Note: Early F42 V1 and V2 lights came with the exact same head). The tailcaps are, however, different and not interchangeable. The body of the F42 is much more streamlined (it will fit most duty holsters from Surefire, Blackhawk, etc-- 1" bodies, the G42 will not). The G42's pocket clip is, I find obtrusive and, difficult to remove. The machining is top-notch on both. The G42's Stainless Steel bezel and tailcap ring are very nice (obviously provide more damage resistance than what anodized Aluminium can and a more capable tempered glass breaker). The F42's bezel is Aluminium. The body of the G42 sports an integral combat/cigar hold/ring which is quite low-profile. The F42 uses a square cut groove to accommodate a removable rubber combat/cigar hold/ring (quarter truncated, presumably to serve as an anti-roll). The G42 tailcap is single o-ring sealed. The F42 is double o-ring sealed. The G42 weighs, a noticeable bit, more than the F42). Generally, the F42 costs 25% less than the G42. The combination diffuser bezel wrench tool offered by XENO will work on both lights (as a wrench and as a diffuser, of course).

(I doubt XENO offers either the G42 or F42 in XP-G anymore but I know some retailers/users still have them-- and their throw, as the XP-G usage would suggest, is outstanding)

For me the pocket clip and the fact I could not use my existing duty holsters with the G42 meant it went back and the F42 stayed.


----------



## Al_D (Jan 4, 2013)

craig-o said:


> There is no hidden mode on my models, but don't need it on this type of light.


All newer XENO lights running this driver (and to my knowledge all drivers offered) now include a hidden strobe mode set. Three fast presses accesses Strobe (constant), Locator Beacon (pulse x1, pulse x1, pause x2), SOS (moderate speed).
FYI.


----------

